

Homejoy's Churn was 80% - jastr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/07/23/what-really-killed-homejoy-it-couldnt-hold-onto-its-customers/

======
bsg75
In other news, building a business is more than tipping up an app to connect
buyers to contractors.

